# Male Mini Schnauzer won't let me sleep! Help!



## JayL (Aug 17, 2011)

So, I am home from college for winter break, and my parents asked me to sleep with our two dogs- both miniature schnauzers, one male and one female- since I never object to it when I come home and it helps them rest well for a few times a year. 

First, a few things about my male miniature schnauzer (his name is Bruiser). He is 12 years old, and has not been neutered. He is a very friendly and loving dog, great with children and new people. However, he tends to get very jealous of the female, and when I pet her (I give them both attention), he begins whining and pants. It's similar to the way he acts when someone leaves the house or puts him in his kennel. 

For some reason, for the past two nights, he has been very active and I have missed several hours of sleep due to him walking around a lot in my room, whining, and just being noisy. I tried letting him out every hour, giving him some water, giving him attention to attempt settling him down, and even bringing his special bed into my room. Still, he continues to be noisy. I'm not sure what to do, and being tired and really wanting to sleep, I am getting grumpy and frustrated. 

I can't put the female out of the room because, well, she would cry and my parents would get angry. I feel like I'm in a lose-lose situation. 

What can I try? If I can't sleep again tonight, there is no way I will be able to get the stuff done tomorrow that I need to...thanks.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I would give them a couple of frozen kongs filled with peanut butter to keep them busy chewing instead of pacing and whining.  Just a thought.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Increase the activity during the day - take them both for a good walk in the evening, give them some chew items in the afternoon and so on, so they are tired at night. Is the old boy otherwise healthy? If he's not sleeping at night it could be a sign of a health issue, so ask your parents to look into that if it's an ongoing issue with him. Can't they take one dog so they both settle down? That's an idea.

Melatonin is another option, it's a natural remedy for helping with sleep patterns. You'd have to do a small amount for a little dog but many dog owners use it to help settle down older or stressed dogs at night.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Might be the older dog could be in a little pain or discomfort.


----------



## doglover14 (Dec 14, 2011)

Try to take him for several short walks everyday to make him a little more tired.
Make sure he has a comfortable place to sleep. 
You should also give him a few toys. I recommend a kong, they can last for years.
Squekey toys also keep them very entertained, but they might keep you awake!


----------

